# Help Finding



## zzomby (Aug 23, 2009)

I have been unable to locate a gas pedal linkage for my 65 gto. Does anyone know where I should look?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

On the parts wanted/for sale for OLD GTO's


----------

